# A Maiden Effort's Live Puppycam



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Look what I found this morning! :biggrin1: Thought I'd share it cause I know you need more reason to be on the computer ound: A beautiful litter and SO adorable! NO! Missy, NO!

This is what Anja posted to the JustHavPuppies group early this morning.

_Kammiesu (A Maiden Efforts Kamasutra) has 8! puppies right now, born the 16th of January.
I have the webcam online so if somebody wants to see our little beauties:

Live Puppycam

Sire of the puppies is our brindle male Keep Your Smile Blue Temptation.

Kammiesu has: 1 brinde female,1 redsable female, 1 black and tan female, one black boy white feet, one brindle boy with white feet and colar, one deepred boy, one redsable boy with white muzzle, one black and tan boy.

Anja

"A Maiden Effort"
Havanese/Bichon Havanais
http://www.a- maiden-effort. com_

Anja~ I hope you don't mind me sharing this with the group


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

OMG......IWAP!


----------



## A Maiden Effort (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Leslie for posting! The only thing I do at the moment is watching these 8 babies. Can't wait till they open their eyes. :becky:

Have fun,

Anja


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

wow! how cool! i checked out the boxer and the labradoodle too...very cool.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Bad Bad Bad Leslie, you are not helping my puppy feaver!!!

ohhhh my goodness they are so adorable, I am not going to get much work done for the next couple of months now.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a group of puppies! I'd just be sitting around watching them all day. It sounds like their colors are wonderful, too, although it's hard to tell well on the cam.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sheri said:


> What a group of puppies! I'd just be sitting around watching them all day. It sounds like their colors are wonderful, too, although it's hard to tell well on the cam.
> 
> Thanks for posting!


I already went to the website and call the deepred and tan boy so BACK UP everyone!!!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Leslie, you are just evil to post this -- how am I supposed to get any work done????


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG they are too cute. Those web cams are dangerous. You could wind up watching them all day.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WHAAAAAAAAAAA!

edited to add...did you just see that cute little brindle with the white blaze pull her way all the way from the right corner to the middle of the screen? oh I am in LOVE! where are these puppies Leslie? IWAPPPPPPPPP!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

The brindle with a with collor is a boy

This is a fantastic litter ... but I am biased...Love the mom Kammie and think Anja is a outstanding breeder


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm in love with the reds


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Leeann~ :sorry: I couldn't help myself... :becky:

Jane~ If it makes you feel any better, I won't be getting much done either. 

Missy~ They're in the Netherlands. Too far away to go visit 

Karin~ Do any of yours come from Anja? Her Ungaro is Tori's great grandfather


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:hurt: I can't see it.....at the bottom of the screen it says "off air".


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

My gosh that's a huge litter (right?) ! I didn't know neezers could have litters that large. Poor mommy deserves a spa day and a flossie after taking care of all those babies.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Beth: 
8 is a big litter, but not that uncommon for a havanese. If you tune in to A Maiden Efforts cam you will see that Anja help the mother out by "support feeding" the puppies regulary. I watch that part yesterday and loved every second


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

EEEEK! I will take either one of the two red boys, to dieeeeee for!


----------



## A Maiden Effort (Oct 17, 2006)

Poornima said:


> :hurt: I can't see it.....at the bottom of the screen it says "off air".


The cam is online for early morning around 9 am till around 22.30. Dutch time of course! I am glad you all like to watch our little boys and girls!

Have a good weekend,

Anja


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Shoot. Cam must be off now, I can't see anything live.  Will have to check later, I guess. 

Anja, congratulations on the newest litter! Their colorings sound wonderful and I can't wait to see them.

Leslie, thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

You're welcome, Marj!

Having them 1/2 a world away definitely makes it more difficult to watch. However, when I can't sleep at night it sure comes in handy


----------



## A Maiden Effort (Oct 17, 2006)

marjrc said:


> Shoot. Cam must be off now, I can't see anything live.  Will have to check later, I guess.
> 
> Anja, congratulations on the newest litter! Their colorings sound wonderful and I can't wait to see them.
> 
> Leslie, thank you, thank you, thank you!!


Sorry, forgot to turn the cam on this morning  but its online now! Have fn watching Mar!

Anja


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

MY *deep red *puppy is looking adorable this morning!!! Thank you so much for sharing! I just want to snuggle them all!

Beverly


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Look at all of them! Some sleeping so soundly, and others rolling all over the place! Momma must be getting so tired with so many little ones to feed and watch. 

Thanks, Anja!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you, Anja! So nice to see the little ones.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I didn't get am upload today.

Smarty is double A Maiden Effort's on her dam's side: No Nonsense and Ungaro


----------

